
We're Not Prepared: Californian Homeless Communities and Coronavirus - kkdaemas
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/10/california-coronavirus-homeless-communities
======
pmdulaney
You can always tell those Brits; they (more properly, I suppose) use
"Californian" instead of "California" as the adjectival form. Our use of
"California" must annoy them the same way that "woman" engineer annoys me.

